# Paypal with SBI [Urgent]



## Empirial (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, 

Is it possible to signup a paypal account using sbi platinum international debit card? Some of my friends are successfully using paypal with hsbc & axis international debit card.

Regards.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

try yourself to see if it works but when it comes to debit card & that too by sbi i won't hold much hope.best you can hope is that your paypal account can be verified.as for purchasing anything using paypal with indian debit card as source from international sites forget it.for peace of mind & guarantee i suggest get a credit card with low limit(something ~30000 or below).


----------



## Empirial (Feb 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try yourself to see if it works but when it comes to debit card & that too by sbi i won't hold much hope.best you can hope is that your paypal account can be verified.as for purchasing anything using paypal with indian debit card as source from international sites forget it.for peace of mind & guarantee i suggest get a credit card with low limit(something ~30000 or below).



I have an HDFC credit card but for some personal reasons I can't use it for paypal. I do have an acc in sbi but I don't want to opt for another credit card so am thinking of getting a debit card. I read somewhere that sbi silver debit card (base version) or mastero cards can't be used for paypal. But sbi platinum int. debit card is top end version among all sbi debit cards & is available with visa or master card (not mastero) so it should work right?


----------



## baiju (Feb 4, 2013)

I have tried creating paypal id with SBI Visa international debit card but it didn't work. We can' even use it to purchase from amazon.com or uk  like Axia bank debit card.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

use Entropay, if it doesnt work..
its completely safe, i can vouch for that


----------



## Empirial (Feb 4, 2013)

baiju said:


> I have tried creating paypal id with SBI Visa international debit card but it didn't work.



What about Sbi platinum Int. debit card (master card)?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 4, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## Empirial (Feb 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html



Thanks 
Is MasterCard better then Visa for online shopping? I've observed that MasterCard issues Discount Codes for eBay India but never came across any such offers from Visa.


----------



## baiju (Feb 4, 2013)

Empirial said:


> What about Sbi platinum Int. debit card (master card)?



I don't know about platinum card if it will work. Most probably it won't. A friend of mine used axis debit card but was unable to create paypal. I think you need a credit card to create paypal id.


----------

